# Organise partitions for encrypted SSD + HDD



## xavierm02 (Mar 26, 2014)

It had already been asked: viewtopic.php?&t=22694

---

Hi,

I have a laptop with a big HDD and a small SSD. And I'd like to have everything encrypted (except the boot partition since it can't be). So it would look like that:

SSD    16G
- /boot     512K     freebsd-boot
- /     15.5G     ?

HDD    500G
- /home     476G     ?
- /var     10G     ?
- /usr/src     10G     ?
- swap     4G     ?

I'd like all the partitions with a "?" to be encrypted with the same password. So they should be in the same "logical drive". But I also want to make sure that stuff from / gets written on the SSD while stuff from /home gets written on the HDD. Is there a way (other than setting the same password for several independant encrypted partitions) to do this?

The way I understand it, ZFS and LVM can be used to endrypt everything with the same password but then I have no guarantee that things get written on the physical drive where I want them written.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------

